# Anyone with P232 experience?



## taken

Hello all. New here. I am wondering if anyone here has any experience with the P232. My carry gun is a P229R and am looking for a second for my wife. It will double as my summer (light clothing) carry. I have read everything I could find on the net and it seems that the Sig is the most reliable out there. I also considered the Walther PPK, but read about many people having jamming issues. So, does anyone here own one of these or shot one. Any info or opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## SuckLead

I've shot one, but I don't yet own one. They seem to be a little tough to come by. The last time I called Sig to order one for a customer the rep said they don't make a whole lot of them anymore although they are still made. I've heard mixed reviews about the little guy, to be honest. The one I shot was a good shooter. Very accurate and easy to handle. I haven't attempted to carry one so I don't know how well it carries.


----------



## Spenser

taken said:


> Hello all. New here. I am wondering if anyone here has any experience with the P232. My carry gun is a P229R and am looking for a second for my wife. It will double as my summer (light clothing) carry. I have read everything I could find on the net and it seems that the Sig is the most reliable out there. I also considered the Walther PPK, but read about many people having jamming issues. So, does anyone here own one of these or shot one. Any info or opinions would be appreciated.


Yes. It's a good gun. Much lighter than the Walther, which makes it better for concealed carry, in my opinion. It's a little longer, however. They make a stainless version of it as well, which is about like shooting a .22 in terms of recoil. It's a pretty easy-shooting gun with the right ammo, even in the blued version. It's surprisingly accurate for a little piece. I think you'll be very happy with it. Naysayers against .380, be darned.

Take-down's pretty easy, so cleaning is a snap. However, there's a little spring-loaded piece in there that can fly off to parts unknown if you're not 
careful. It goes back easily; you just have to dig it out from under the refrigerator, which seems to be where it lands

The only drawback is the Eurpoean style mag release, but that just takes some getting used to. A push-button or P99 release would be better, but that's simply a personal gripe. Nice dark wood grips really make it look purty.

A very commendable choice for CCW, in my humble opinion.


----------



## taken

Thanks for the input guys. I was just on the Sig website and the stainless model shown has Hogue rubber finger groove grips. I saw one like this on Gunbroker.com and am not sure if this is the standard stainless configuration of a special stainless model. The one on Gunbroker also has night sites and the seller called it model P232 SL. I called my dealer yesterday to see if he had one and he did, but I forgot to ask if it was like the one on the site. Anyone know if all stainless ones come equiped like this now?


----------



## Spenser

The only stainless one that I've seen had the grips on it that you mention, but as to whether it was a standard equipment I couldn't tell you. It didn't have night sights, however. They may have made that set-up the standard on an SL model, but I'd be willing to bet the night sights will always be an add-on. Unfortunately.


----------



## taken

I just rechecked their sight. There are two versions of the stainless model. One with contrast sights and standard grips and one with night sights and Hogue grips. For some reason, unlike on their other models on the sight, there is only one price listed though. I am sure the night/ Hogue setup is more but it is the one I'm after. I will have to stop by my dealer for pricing and perhaps put down a deposit.


----------



## Cobra64

taken said:


> Hello all. New here. I am wondering if anyone here has any experience with the P232. My carry gun is a P229R and am looking for a second for my wife. It will double as my summer (light clothing) carry. I have read everything I could find on the net and it seems that the Sig is the most reliable out there. I also considered the Walther PPK, but read about many people having jamming issues. So, does anyone here own one of these or shot one. Any info or opinions would be appreciated.


The missus had a Walther jamm-o-matic for about a month. Sold it. Had a Browning BDA .380, sold that too.

Bought a P232 in ST w/Hogue grips. She loves it. After the first 100 rounds it smoothed out and settled in nicely. The subsequent 600 rounds have been flawless. It carries exremely well in a Bianchi #5 Blackwidow holster.

The P232 is the only .380 we'd ever own.


----------



## Cobra64

Spenser said:


> Yes. It's a good gun. Much lighter than the Walther, which makes it better for concealed carry, in my opinion. It's a little longer, however. They make a stainless version of it as well, which is about like shooting a .22 in terms of recoil. It's a pretty easy-shooting gun with the right ammo, even in the blued version. It's surprisingly accurate for a little piece. I think you'll be very happy with it. Naysayers against .380, be darned.
> 
> Take-down's pretty easy, so cleaning is a snap. However, there's a little spring-loaded piece in there that can fly off to parts unknown if you're not
> careful. It goes back easily; you just have to dig it out from under the refrigerator, which seems to be where it lands
> 
> The only drawback is the Eurpoean style mag release, but that just takes some getting used to. A push-button or P99 release would be better, but that's simply a personal gripe. Nice dark wood grips really make it look purty.
> 
> A very commendable choice for CCW, in my humble opinion.


I had a Walther PPK. It's crap. I sold it a month after I bought it. I now have the Sig P232 ST. It does not shoot like a .22. It kicks. Furthermore, I've never had anything fly off the P232 anywhere except down the barrel.

Obviously you know nothing about the PPK nor the P232 other than what you've read in gun magazines.


----------



## Spenser

Cobra64 said:


> I had a Walther PPK. It's crap. I sold it a month after I bought it. I now have the Sig P232 ST. It does not shoot like a .22. It kicks. Furthermore, I've never had anything fly off the P232 anywhere except down the barrel.
> 
> Obviously you know nothing about the PPK nor the P232 other than what you've read in gun magazines.


Not sure why you think it's obvious, since I own both. I happen to like my Walthers, and I happen to think the stainless Sig doesn't kick as bad as the blued version.

Just trying to be obstinate? Or need to feel superior?


----------



## SWLiP

I've owned a stainless P232 for about three years. It shoots straighter than any handgun I've handled, and kickback is very light. It's a beautifully smooth design and is very comfortable for concealed carry.

I have had consistent jamming problems over the last year, though. I understand that Sig is not known for jamming, but it's been a problem and frankly Sig has not been very helpful at getting it resolved. One attendant told me that this could be the result of keeping ammo stored in the clip for extended periods of time, and that I might need new clips. I dunno'.


----------



## NCHornet

I needed a new BUG and one for deeper concealment, I had it Narrowed down to the Keltec P3at, Bersa 380, Walther PPK, Kahr, NAA's, various Makarov's and the P232. The P232 is the largest, except for some of the MAC's. The P232 feels better in the hand than any of them, and man is it a shooter. The recoil is totally manageable. I have the P232SL, with factory night sights. This gun conceals great in a jeans front pocket. This gun digests everything without a glitch, from cheap box ammo, hydrashocks, corbon and Golden Sabre. I highly recommend this gun to anyone. Here are some pics for you. Pm me with any ?


----------



## Spenser

Just curious: how are you managing the pocket carry? Mine seems to print very badly in jeans. Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## standerson

When my wife needed another carry gun, we originally looked at the 232. Her first carry was a XD SC9. 

It is a fine handgun, but not for her. She didn't care for two things: 1) She felt the recoil was too sharp and 2) the price of the ammo. 

She ended up with a 239SAS (.40). We replaced the wooden grips with Hogue fingergroove grips.


----------



## taken

My wife hated the looks of it and put a stop to the purchase. Too bad, because it seems to be a great gun from what I've seen here. I am now looking at a guy who has 3 unfired Colt Mustang's to choose from. Those she likes. However, since they are out of production, the dealer is asking a premium. ($800.) What a kick in the pants. On top of that I had a Colt Pony years back and traded it in. Silly man I am.


----------



## NCHornet

My wife has never put a stop to a gun purchase, unless it was for her!! lol!!
Anyway the P232 is a fine pistol, it is to large for rear pocket carry but does fine in my belly band or front pocket carry. I will order a Nemisis holster for carry in the front pocket.


----------



## taken

Yeah, it's mostly for her. I have to admit, I agree that the Colt is better looking. It is a bit smaller as well.


----------



## NCHornet

Golt mustang better looking than the SIG P232, C'mon, not for me. I reckon beauty is in the eye of the beholder, because I think the Sig is one of the sleekedt guns I have seen let alone fired. The Mustang is sharp looking but not on the same level as the SIG. I too had a chance to buy several Mustangs for $300 each several years ago. They are worth every penny of that and more but $800, you are being taken, but folks are paying it because I have seen several at these elevated costs.
Take Care


----------



## taken

You are quite right. $800 is quite the rip and I just can't seem to bring myself to do it. It's even tougher for me because I'm in MA and Colts are not on our approved list so not only is it a discontinued gun, but it has to have been registered in MA before 1998 to be MA compliant. As for the 232, I can't get past the sloped front and rear. I know it's to aid in concealment, but it just ruins the looks for me. Now, don't get me wrong, I have a 229R and to me it is one of the best looking guns out there. I'm not trying to bash Sigs in any way.


----------



## JimK66

*CCW Sig P232*

Hey Fellows, just going through some of the old threads with opinions on ccw's and the Sig 232 380. 
I have the Sig 232SL, Bersa T380 Duotone and a little SS Colt MKIV/Series 80Gov 380 auto (my favorite). They are great accurate, reliable little shooters that are ideal for CCW's. The Colt being a breech lock is by far the softest shooter of the three because the other two are blow back's. 
I Personally think the Bersa T380 is one of the best values on the market today (I don't know about their other models so I'm only refering to the T380). Budsguns has the Duotone like mine for $215. Thats a steal in anyones book even adding on FFL and shipping which will end up around $250.
Jim
PS: I think the Colt is the pretty one. lol:smt1099


----------



## taken

I ended up with a blue Colt Mustang like new for $550. Beautiful little gun that has proven Very accurate. I just happened to be in the shop when it came in and grabbed it as it would not have lasted a day. Great gun that is easy to shoot accuratly.


----------



## JimK66

The little colts are sweet ann't they. I've been trying to find spare parts just in case I need them someday. Some are hard to find. 
Good luck,
Jim


----------



## taken

I found spare parts aplenty on gunbroker.com. Check it out from time to time. There are many sellers there with plenty to pick from.


----------



## Cobra64

Spenser said:


> Not sure why you think it's obvious, since I own both. I happen to like my Walthers, and I happen to think the stainless Sig doesn't kick as bad as the blued version.
> 
> Just trying to be obstinate? Or need to feel superior?


The stainless P232 weighs more than the blued alloy model and kicks less. But the recoil is worse than my P226 ST 9mm. And, the springs do not fly off the P232 when being disassembled.

P232









P226


----------



## Cobra64

SWLiP said:


> I've owned a stainless P232 for about three years. It shoots straighter than any handgun I've handled, and kickback is very light. It's a beautifully smooth design and is very comfortable for concealed carry.
> 
> I have had consistent jamming problems over the last year, though. I understand that Sig is not known for jamming, but it's been a problem and frankly Sig has not been very helpful at getting it resolved. One attendant told me that this could be the result of keeping ammo stored in the clip for extended periods of time, and that I might need new clips. I dunno'.


Clean the gun. Try another magazine. Try ball ammo. Sort of common sense ideas.


----------



## Spenser

Cobra64 said:


> The stainless P232 weighs more than the blued alloy model and kicks less. But the recoil is worse than my P226 ST 9mm. And, the springs do not fly off the P232 when being disassembled.
> 
> P232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P226


I didn't say, "spring." I said, "spring-loaded piece," in that particular post. I believe the manual describes the parts in question as the slide-catch lever and spring, part nos. 14 & 15, respectively in the exploded view of the pistol.

A friend of mine had the exact same thing happen with his stainless 232. It might not happen to everyone, but it's at least happened to 2 people. It wasn't a fatal flaw in the weapon, and was easily fixed. But it did happen, and I think that makes it worthy of mentioning, as a cautionary tale to others.

Apparently it hasn't happened to you, and I am certainly glad that it hasn't. Your having not experienced the problem neither means that it is impossible to happen, nor that it will not ever happen to somebody else in the 232 community. Nor does it mean that I simply made up this problem in order to appear to have knowledge or experience that I do not have. An ad homenim argument proves nothing. Neither can one use a negative to prove a positive cannot exist. Because you have never been hit by a car does not render impossible the chance you might.

I've no desire to turn this into a belittling flame-session, and I won't denigrate it further into such. When I speak of something on this forum, it is to relate personal experiences, feelings, or observations. If I haven't had the personal experience, I state so in the posts (i.e., "I've heard," or "I feel"). I read this forum for education and informed discussion, and it is my intention not to post anything that would not do the same for everyone else reading. I trust the majority on this forum do the same, and comport themselves in a similar fashion.

Regardless, I like the 232.


----------



## Guevera

I'd like to add my vote for the 232 before this thread sinks into a distant page. I bought one of the S&W PKK/s pistols and it was miserable, traded it the next day for a stainless 232 and never happier. I did ditch those giant rubber grips for a set of Nills like in the photograph above. Not only are they very handsome, but the fit and feel is impecable. The 232 is my only SIG but it is a keeper and I would cheerfully drop a lot of other hardware before I got rid of it.

Edited to add: Hey! I think that is a photograph of my SIG I posted on another board - even the angle of the grip screw is the same. No wonder it looked so familiar. Anyway, that is what those Nills grips look like - an elegant addition that feels great in the hand.


----------



## toopercentmlk

Are the stainless magazines known to feed smoother or be more reliable? My P230 I picked up used only came with 1 magazine and I'd like to add to or replace that that one.


----------



## gunsmith

The Sig p232 is not a reliable pistol ..... my police dept won't let me carry it as a back-up


----------



## Reverend

Regarding the take-down of the P232 and that "little spring-loaded piece." Its a catch lever release spring and it flew off (due to my carelessness in take-down on my first day of ownership. Lost it and ended up ordering 2, just in case. I traded in a Walther PK380 for it and there is no comparison at all, in any respect. The P232 is without question (my opinion) the best made and shooter for a .380 in that size/weight category.


----------



## Reverend

I had same problem with a Walther PK380...had it for less then a year and traded in for the P232.


Cobra64 said:


> The missus had a Walther jamm-o-matic for about a month. Sold it. Had a Browning BDA .380, sold that too.
> 
> Bought a P232 in ST w/Hogue grips. She loves it. After the first 100 rounds it smoothed out and settled in nicely. The subsequent 600 rounds have been flawless. It carries exremely well in a Bianchi #5 Blackwidow holster.
> 
> The P232 is the only .380 we'd ever own.


----------



## dbrow6272

I have the stainless 232 and love it. Shoots well doesn't kick hard and carries easy. I also have a P238 and this little gem is what I tend to grab most days when I go out. Still, love the 232 and will never get rid of it.


----------

